# Fed gives advanced notice of unscheduled meeting



## professor_frink (6 April 2010)

Can't say I've seen this happen before. A scheduled, "unscheduled" meeting



http://www.federalreserve.gov/boarddocs/meetings/2010/20100405/advancedexp.htm



> *Advance Notice of a Meeting under Expedited Procedures
> *
> It is anticipated that a closed meeting of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System at 11:30 a.m. on Monday, April 5, 2010, will be held under expedited procedures, as set forth in section 26lb.7 of the Board's Rules Regarding Public Observation of Meetings, at the Board's offices at 20th Street and C Streets, N.W., Washington, D.C. The following items of official Board business are tentatively scheduled to be considered at that meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRC & Co (7 April 2010)

Well it has come and gone, but the rhetoric out of the Fed is all the same.  "Extended period", no timeframe........


----------



## IB12 (7 April 2010)

MRC & Co said:


> Well it has come and gone, but the rhetoric out of the Fed is all the same.  "Extended period", no timeframe........




I think the unemployment figure is what they're waiting on (to come down). But the market is already pricing in a rate rise IMO.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 April 2010)

IB12 said:


> I think the unemployment figure is what they're waiting on (to come down). But the market is already pricing in a rate rise IMO.




Of course it is pricing in a rate rise, but it's further out, I think the market is pricing in November for the first rise.  

Fed won't be in any hurry with all the excess capacity and the resultant soft inflationary figures.  

Fiscal cut-backs will be seen to soften their credit rating fears and buoy bonds before they give any guidelines on rate rises IMO.

On that note, Bernanke speaks tonight and we have a 10 year auction.


----------

